# My recommendation if your pup is having an op



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had the inflatable collar on Molly and it worked great it was really cheap too only 20 dollars bought it at PetValu here in Canada. She didn't mind it at all!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got a pair for these two and the best part in addition to preventing each of them from reaching their stitches, they couldn't reach each other's stitches as wellas a strangely calming effect.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

How is Coco doing?


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Really well thank you.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's so great to hear. I think there's something about the inflatable collar that helps them stay calm. I didn't really use it until they started to try to lick their stitches but I noticed they were much more subdued when they wore it. She's looking great and sounds like you are doing well too - and that is a great thing.


----------

